# processing help



## Dallas157 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd like to try my hand in processing next season. i'll probably practice on store bought meat or hogs first. Can anyone recommend a book or any other place to get info on sausage making for beginners??


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

youtube is a wealth of information.

Easiest thing to do for practice would be to grab some pork, grind it up, add seasonings and call it breakfast sausauge. 

Next step I would do is to stuff some casings and smoke some link sausage. 

Then you can get into summer sausage and other things.

If you are in the Houston area go to Allied Kenco, they have all the goodies you could ever want.


----------



## Dallas157 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the help


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

You might look this book up. I myself have not read it. Zach's spice company has recipes on their website and the interweb as suggested.








You will learn alot by trial and error. A lot of 2coolers make sausage so you can do searches on here as well


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

tdgal said:


> You might look this book up.


Reavis and Battaglia? I wondered what happened to those guys. Nice to know they finally made something of themselves.


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

Need to visit this place 
Allied Kenco 
Look them up


----------



## Leonadr1333 (Apr 2, 2019)

mmm, sausages. I adore them, because of the lack of grilling, I fry them on a waffle maker) the same thing turns out)) And the pattern is not stripes, but squares


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

https://meatsandsausages.com/
posted this link many times...
great info


----------

